# First time cockapoo owners/interested in getting a cockapoo



## RubyC (Jan 24, 2017)

I see a lot of comments on this forum about how the cockapoo is not a good first dog for anybody and to be honest i disagree. I feel its like saying to a first time parent that a baby isn't the right choice, like any puppy of any breed it's going to be difficult there are going to be moments when you think you've made the wrong choice, but as long as you know the breed, it's requirements and how to take care of it, you're going to be just fine.

Ruby is our first dog and although (like everybody else) we have had our moments and our upset. she is amazing! i wouldn't want any other breed and just love everything about the cockapoo. yes they are energetic and do require a good amount of exercise, but that can be done by taking them to a safe park and letting them let off a lot of steam by running around with other dogs for a good 45 mins. That tires Ruby out for almost the whole day and is a great way to socialise them with different dogs of age, breed and temperament.

the biting and teething stage is a difficult one and makes you feel as though your puppy hates you from the constant biting and noise making. I felt the same way but there is light at the end of the tunnel and we are very close with Ruby she only tends to bite when she has built energy or is bored, which isn't very often now we have gotten into a good routine. 

so to any cockapoo owners / cockapoo hopefuls / anybody interested in the breed. They do make amazing family pets and fist time pets although they do require a lot of time and energy, if you have done plenty research. you will be fine!	

it's like having a baby, nobody's ever really fully prepared 

I hope this has maybe helps at least one person


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes I agree, I have had two children, thirty years ago, I Noe have a cockerpoo puppy and it is just like having another baby










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Now 7 months old, wouldn't be without him .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You guys are not alone. I've just been reading lists of vet recommended first time "breeds" and was astonished to learn that a survey of over two hundred vets had the cockapoo at number five after golden retriever, poodle, lab and king charles spaniel.

My lab shepard cross was easier to deal with than rolling off a log, Rufus has required about three thousand % more energy. But who am I to argue with all those vets? I guess I just got a total dud!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've had dogs in the past but always adult or almost adult when I got them. Lexi and Beemer are my first puppies. And it was far from easy. It was horrible and amazing times. And would I do it again? In a heartbeat. But I think I have read enough comments/requests for help/just utterly unprepared for the kind of commitment they need in the beginning to get the dogs of their dreams posts that makes me caution people who don't have the time or willingness to put in the work. 

It comes in waves, but the posts of an "aggressive dog" between 12-18 months old infuriate me. I've read posts on here talking about putting a dog down because the human just didn't do their job as a dog owner. Like all of you said, between the teeth and their terrible baby growls that sound like they want to rip out your throat, people (myself included) misunderstand and think their dog is aggressive and rather than working on it, they get scared of a 10 week puppy and do things to create an aggressive dog. But ultimately blame the dog rather than take responsibility. And the vets who are complicit - I have no kindness in my heart for them. 

There's also misinformation about cockapoos. While they may not be lap dogs like Maltese, they are people dogs and need to be around their persons. My last dog would go outside to nap, even if I was home. L&B always nap in the room I'm in and sometimes need to be right next to me (which makes doings things a challenge as I don't want to disturb them). I may also be biased as it was just me and two of them, so when I hear people complain I may not be as empathetic as I think if I can do it with two, anyone can do it with one. 

Does every poo owner need to indulge like I do? Absolutely not. I do think, though, they require a lot of time and effort. And if you don't have that, maybe not the best fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rufus is no dud....  must be the owner 

I agree with RubyC's sentiment exactly. Just wish people would use the word biting with caution - people imagine a bite as being severe enough to need medical attention.... 
Few cockapoos have done that, in fact I suspect most 'bites' are less severe than the wounds inflicted by irate pet cats....

Mouthing can be a thing and puppy teeth can be very sharp - but mostly we are talking about really minor skin damage and possible bruising.... and at an age and stage (under 6 months) when they are learning how to be a dog around people. With correct training it does not have to be a problem... it really doesn't and really shouldn't be labelled 'biting'...

I've had experience of a range of dogs over a long, long time. Dot my cockapoo is a very special and wonderful dog - easy to train, incredibly loving, active and clown like..... the most irritating and endearing thing about Dot is her bouncing..... oh and her yodelling.... biting or aggression has never been a thing!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Rufus is no dud....  must be the owner


Rufus says he agrees with you wholeheartedly Marzi.

Yes there is a world of difference between puppy nipping and biting. I agree with Maureen that poor handling of a normal puppy by an inexperienced owner might create a bad dog. The risk worsens because "newbies" might not know to avoid that timid, cowering pup or the pup who refuses to acquiesce in the first place. 

Where I don't see eye to eye with her is about the "complicit" vets. Vets love animals. They know the difference between puppy nipping and a sharp shy dog who should have been euthanized from the get go. Most of them have enough experience to know the difference between a dog who can be rehabilitated to provide their owner years of joy and a dog who will always be a trial, a potential danger and a massive energy drain. In a world with limited resources where all dogs cannot be saved it is simply common sense to cull the sick, injured and maladjusted ones.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Where I don't see eye to eye with her is about the "complicit" vets. Vets love animals. They know the difference between puppy nipping and a sharp shy dog who should have been euthanized from the get go. Most of them have enough experience to know the difference between a dog who can be rehabilitated to provide their owner years of joy and a dog who will always be a trial, a potential danger and a massive energy drain. In a world with limited resources where all dogs cannot be saved it is simply common sense to cull the sick, injured and maladjusted ones.


Have to disagree about this part - vets are fully trained in dealing with health issues NOT behaviour and training. Some vets are excellent, but over the years I have heard some awful training advice from some vets and I have met perfectly normal but scared dogs who vets have condemmed as dangerous. A good trainer will have spent years learning their trade, attended countless courses and training events and be the person anyone struggling with a dog should consult at the very first sign of a problem. Too many people wait until the problem has magnified and become one which is going to be harder to resolve than if a small tweak was made much earlier.

As for sick, injured and maladjusted - to be honest this could apply to Molly and I am very glad she was assessed by a decent trainer as solvable not condemmed by a vet as too aggressive


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess I've gotten lucky with my vets, I've yet to have one who gave bad advice, on the other hand I have met trainers who use harsh punishment, choke collars, shock collars, spray cans and other aversive methods to control dogs.

One thing I think we can agree on is that Molly is a very, very lucky dog and I bet we all wish that every dog on the planet could have a home like the one you are giving her 2nd. Sadly that is not the reality, I'd still rather euthanize a dog than leave it chained, muzzled, possibly suffering and potentially dangerous in the hands of someone who has no idea what they are doing.

I wish people needed a licence to have a dog and had to prove that they had the funds, the training classes and an understanding of the dog breeding business before they were allowed to get a dog or puppy.


----------

